# Has anyone converted Hybrid to cyclocross???



## roubaix murry (15 Jan 2011)

Hi
Not sure which forum to post this but trying this one!
I currently use a Trek 7.5X for my commuting bike but I'm getting the call of the rough stuff and fancy making it more cyclocross. Has anyone done a similar conversion? I thinking bare minimum would be more solid wheels and tyres. I would like to think I could swop wheels over depending on terrain or weather conditions (ie manage to use bike in snow for commute)
Any recommendations or similar projects appreciated.


----------



## palinurus (15 Jan 2011)

Depends on how much clearance you have for a fatter cyclocross tyre really. I'm not sure what a 7.5X looks like- I know one of the Trek 7.5 range has discs- that one might have enough. But assuming you have enough clearance some 'cross tyres would be a start. If you have an extra set of wheels it becomes easier to swap tyres for different uses.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2011)

roubaix murry said:


> Hi
> Not sure which forum to post this but trying this one!
> I currently use a Trek 7.5X for my commuting bike but I'm getting the call of the rough stuff and fancy making it more cyclocross. Has anyone done a similar conversion? I thinking bare minimum would be more solid wheels and tyres. I would like to think I could swop wheels over depending on terrain or weather conditions (ie manage to use bike in snow for commute)
> Any recommendations or similar projects appreciated.



I wouldn't recommend swapping to drops/sti's, if you are considering that (I done a conversion along that lines to my sirrus). Sti's pull half the amount of the cable needed to operate linear pull v'brakes. This can be partly overcome by fitting 'problem solver travel agents' but this is not perfect and would clog up in x conditions. You could perhaps swap the vees for cantis but I'm not 100% sure how that would be done.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 Jan 2011)

In terms of tyres it seems the 7.5 already comes with 700x32c? If so I would have thought 700x34c (which Trek's top of the range XO2 cross bikes have) or even beyond is likely to be possible.

Regarding potentially adopting drop bar sti, in addition to brake issues Trek 7.5 has mtb front mech/chainset, which won't be compatible.


----------



## roubaix murry (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks for replies


> In terms of tyres it seems the 7.5 already comes with 700x32c? If so I would have thought 700x34c (which Trek's top of the range XO2 cross bikes have) or even beyond is likely to be possible.
> 
> Regarding potentially adopting drop bar sti, in addition to brake issues Trek 7.5 has mtb front mech/chainset, which won't be compatible.



Yeh, running 700x32 currently so sounds like a easy one moving up to 34, its the spoke pattern that looks wimpy though.
Don't think I will be going down the route of drops and sti too much cost/flaff tbh


----------



## Muddy Ground (7 Feb 2011)

I've seen drops put onto literally anything - and people still ride them... after a fashion. How comfortable the thing would be afterwards is anyone's guess as the frame geometry may well be a bit wierd and the steering feel odd off road. But as has been pointed out, it's more than a case of swopping out a bar.


----------



## henshaw11 (7 Feb 2011)

Anyone remember John Tomac in the 90's - drops on an mtb:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/carbon/c26.htm


----------



## Zoiders (8 Feb 2011)

The main thing stopping you converting it drops is the fact that the top tube is too long and the reach will be impractical with all but a stupidly short stem that then makes the steering a nightmare, road to MTB group set compatibity issues or not.

Always been the problem with flat bar road bikes when people want to convert them to drops as well as some MTBs.

Stick some cross tyres on, maybe a set of risers or just stick with what you have and add some bar ends, I ride towpaths and rough stuff on a fixed gear with one brake and 25mm tyres so you will have no problem with your existing steed, a lot of cross races are pretty relaxed in what you can ride anyway these days unless it's the more elite level of racing.

Don't let people baffle you with bullshit, plug the biggest tyre you can get away with into your frame and go out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Feb 2011)

It's not often I agree with zoiders, but that last paragraph sounds bang on to me.


----------

